
Kubernetes Resource Report: CPU/memory requests vs. usage for 1+ K8S clusters - blopeur
https://github.com/hjacobs/kube-resource-report
======
blopeur
Aws monthly cost: [https://github.com/hjacobs/kube-resource-
report/blob/master/...](https://github.com/hjacobs/kube-resource-
report/blob/master/kube_resource_report/aws-ec2-costs-monthly.csv) AWS spot
monthly : [https://github.com/hjacobs/kube-resource-
report/blob/master/...](https://github.com/hjacobs/kube-resource-
report/blob/master/kube_resource_report/aws-ec2-spot-costs-monthly.csv)

